
Political Game Theory [pdf] - TriinT
http://www.princeton.edu/~ameirowi/pol575/gtbookts.pdf
======
lionhearted
Looks like there's some good stuff in there, but it's dense. For people who've
read it or skimmed it, any parts stand out as worth getting a long look at?

~~~
TriinT
Personally, I like the book for the examples. There are too many Game Theory
books with a bias towards Economics, and that gets stale after a while.
Instead of competing factories, this book on political game theory gives you
interesting problems on competing interest groups, foreign policy, etc. It's a
bit like mathematical _Command & Conquer_ ;-)

However, if you want to learn Game Theory in depth I would recommend other
books. Read this book (or skim through it) after you have been acquainted with
the mechanics of Game Theory and are looking for interesting toy examples to
play with.

------
amit_pradhan
This is classy. A very very useful link on Game theory.

